# Want to play a game?



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

I Just heard of this game. I don't know its name but basicaly I'll start with a song ,who sang it and whoever is next has to name a song that starts with the last letter of my song. Just to clarify i'll post 3 to start with

Time of your song-Matisyahu
G = Good vibrations-Beach Boys
S = Send me on my way-Rusted Root

Lets see how this one goes. Have fun every one!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Rusted Root


 
just makin sure i got it right
T=Tequila sunrise by the eagles


This right?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> just makin sure i got it right
> T=Tequila sunrise by the eagles
> 
> 
> This right?



You got it,
E=Eugene's Lament-Beastie Boys

Lets try not to repeat any songs?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

S=stupify by disturbed


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

D= Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## berserker (Aug 15, 2007)

radio head by the talking heads


----------



## the_riz (Aug 16, 2007)

soup - Dj Shadow


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 16, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> soup - Dj Shadow



Has to start with the last letter of the song name,

	radio head by the talking heads

Last letter is 'd' so I would put,

Dreams - Zug Izland


----------



## the_riz (Aug 16, 2007)

Hang on man im confused.. always one i know..

you post the song name followed by the artist? and the person below has to take the last letter from the artists name and use it to start with the next song. 

So radio head by the talking heads, talking heads being the artists name, surely the next song would have to start with S.. as in the talking headS?


----------



## the_riz (Aug 16, 2007)

ok so S = Stoned is the way of the walk - Cypress Hill right?


----------



## berserker (Aug 16, 2007)

K=Killers by Iron Maiden


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Aug 16, 2007)

S=Surfin USA by the Beach Boys


----------



## Pranic (Aug 16, 2007)

S = Sex Weed by R. Kelly


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

D+Dream weaver By:Gary Wright  :hubba:


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

Rat Poison - The Prodigy


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 17, 2007)

Y=Yellow Submarine-The Beatles


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

E=Eternal flame by :The Bangles


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

E=Electric Relaxation - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

N= Ninety-nine luftballons by:Nena


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Sanatarium - Metallica


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

My Red Hot Car - Squarepusher


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Regulators-Warren G


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

Step In The Arena - Gangstarr


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

A=All you can eat  By:The Fat Boys


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

Two on Glue - NoFx


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

Engine No. 9 - Deftones


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

93 til infinity - Souls of mischief crew

That was kinda tough.....Thats the only song I think I know that starts with 9


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

Y=yesterday By: Guns-n-Roses


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

You Lot - Orbital


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Tumbling Dice by The Rolling Stones*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 19, 2007)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Start Me Up by The Rolling Stones*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

put it down - KMK/cypruss hill


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*November Rain by Guns N Roses*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

never too late - three days grace


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

Evaluation Dub - Scientist


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

Blackout - hed pe


----------



## berserker (Aug 19, 2007)

T=Time is on my side  By :The rolling Stones


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 20, 2007)

Explain myself - Nonpoint


----------



## berserker (Aug 20, 2007)

F=Flirting with disaster By:Molly Hatchet


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*Red Barchetta by Rush.  (My fav song EVAH!!!)*


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

A= A horse with no name By:America


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

Every Breath You Take by The Police.


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

H= Hanger 18 By Megadeath


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll help everyone on this one.

18= 18 and life    By:Skid Row


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

E= Everything I do  By:Bryan Adams


----------



## the_riz (Aug 22, 2007)

Out there somewhere (Part 1) by Orbital


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

Everybody Hurts by REM


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*Stayin Alive by The BeeGees.  Hahhahaha.*


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 23, 2007)

*Even the Nights are Better *by Air Supply


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 23, 2007)

*Run to Me *by BeeGees


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

E + Every Rose has a Thorn   By oision


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*Nacho Man by Weird Al.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

Never forget me - Bone Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

E = Eat it  By :weird al


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

lean wit it -young jeezy


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

theres going to be war! - nonpoint


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*Take This Job And Shove It by some country singer, can't remember who.  LOL.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

T= The Middle  By;Johnny eat world


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

ego trip - mushroom head


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

Plastic plan - CKY


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

no submission - static x


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

n+ November rain  By:Guns-n- Roses


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

no mas control - roadrunner united


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

L=  Leader of the Pack  by: UTFO


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

Kiss me where it smells funny - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

Y= You adore me By: HOTBOX


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

P= *Probably Wouldn't be This Way  * - by LeAnne Rimes


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 24, 2007)

Year Zero - Noise Therapy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

O= *One* - by BeeGees


----------



## berserker (Aug 24, 2007)

E= every little thing By:Carlene Carter


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

Go To Work Wasted - NoFx


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

D= *Down Home* by Alabama


----------



## berserker (Aug 25, 2007)

E=Every Death  Byrimer 55


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

*Hells Bells by AC/DC*


----------



## berserker (Aug 26, 2007)

S= Sad but true By:Metallica


----------



## the_riz (Aug 26, 2007)

Enter Sandman by metallica lol


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

N= Nothing at all  By :Heart


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

L= Lump   By residents of the united states


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Purple Rain by Prince


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

N= New Sensation By: INXS


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*Nasty Boys by Janet Jackson*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

S= smooth criminal By: alien ant farm


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*Limelight by Rush*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

T= Take me to the River  By;The Talking Heads


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*Red Barchetta by Rush*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

A= All you can eat   By: the fat boys


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*Trees by Rush*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

S= slow ride  by foghat


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 27, 2007)

I smoke two joints in the morning
                                          I smoke two joint at night
                                       I smoke two joint in the afternoon
                                          It makes me feel all right

                                      I smoke two joints in time of peace
                                            And two in time of war
                                I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints,
                                        And then I smoke two more.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*T is for tacos.  Tomorrow nights dinner.*

Please stay on topic Choking Victim.


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 27, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *T is for tacos.  Tomorrow nights dinner.*
> 
> Please stay on topic Choking Victim.




 s for sublime - smoke two joints.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for explaining...and look at me.   I got my games mixed up, oops.  Hahaha.

Smoke on the Mountian by Deep Purple


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 27, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks for explaining...and look at me.   I got my games mixed up, oops.  Hahaha.
> 
> Smoke on the Mountian by Deep Purple



 it's okay, no matter what the subject is about,

 TACOS ARE GREEEAAT!

 the spanish know how to get it done.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

*November Rain by Guns N Roses.*


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 28, 2007)

all of C.C.R.


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

N=Nothing at all By:Heart


PS.Hey mom,its smoke on the water


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

L=like a stone  By:Audioslave


----------



## berserker (Aug 31, 2007)

E= easy does it  By easy-e


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2007)

*Time Stand Still by Rush*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 1, 2007)

Desiderata - Lazy Boy


----------



## berserker (Sep 1, 2007)

A= A Horse with No Name By: America


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

Enter the sandman - Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2007)

*Never Surrender by Cory Hart.*

Anyone remember that one?  Hahahahha.


----------



## berserker (Sep 4, 2007)

R= Run away By Aerosmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

*Yellow Submarine by The Beatles*


----------



## Mutt (Sep 4, 2007)

S=Sin by NIN


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> S=Si*n* by NIN



Should of been 'E' Mutt

I will start where you left off with 'N'

No Sex - Limp Bizkit


----------



## berserker (Sep 6, 2007)

X=  X-ray eyes  By :The meat puppets


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 6, 2007)

S = screeching weasels - supermarket fantasy


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoke two joints - Sublime


----------



## the_riz (Sep 7, 2007)

Soul Doubt - NoFx


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Travel Weary Capricorn - King Crimson


----------



## the_riz (Sep 7, 2007)

Non Non Non - Melaaz


----------



## Passenger (Sep 7, 2007)

No One - Fear Factory

Thought i'd join in


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

East 1999 - Bone Thugs N Harmony

"I think this one is going to end the thread?"


----------



## Passenger (Sep 7, 2007)

99 Ways to die - Megadeth


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 7, 2007)

Ego - Element Eighty Eight


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

One bourbon, one scotch and one beer - George Thorogood


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2007)

Red Barchetta by Rush.

(so what if I did it already...its my fav...lol)


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

And I miss You -  Everything But the Girl

That one might be kinda tough too!


----------



## Passenger (Sep 9, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> And I miss You - Everything But the Girl
> 
> That one might be kinda tough too!


 
Never.

Fear Factory - Ulceration


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

y= you adore me By: Hot Box


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 9, 2007)

Passenger said:
			
		

> Never.
> 
> Fear Factory - Ulceration


 
My song name was "And I miss You" by Everything But the Girl.

You have to name a song that starts with the last letter of the song title and then just state the band that played it.

Sorry dud that reply is wrong.

We will start where I left off and see who can get this again?

*And I miss You - Everything But the Girl
*
That one might be kinda tough too!


----------



## berserker (Sep 10, 2007)

u=Underneith it all By No Doubt


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

*Limelight by Rush*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

The devil went down to jamaica - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

*All Of Me by NoFx
*


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

Enigma - Orbital


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 13, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> The devil went down to jamaica - Weird Al Yankovic


 
It's actually David Allen Coe 

Enigma - Orbital > A = Absolutely Sweet Marie By Bob Dylan


----------



## the_riz (Sep 13, 2007)

Tribe - Mad Capsule Markets


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 13, 2007)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> It's actually David Allen Coe
> 
> Enigma - Orbital > A = Absolutely Sweet Marie By Bob Dylan



He actually did "The devil went down to Gorgia" 
Wierd Al did a mock of it. Look it up it is really good!

Epitaph - King Crimson


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

Hells Bells by AC/DC.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 13, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> He actually did "The devil went down to Gorgia"
> Wierd Al did a mock of it. Look it up it is really good!
> 
> Epitaph - King Crimson


 
Aaaand, we are both wrong   From Wikipedia:

"The song was parodied in Fort Wayne, IN radio DJ, Travis Meyer's "The Devil Went to Jamaica" (often miscredited to David Allen Coe or "Weird Al" Yankovic). In this version, The Devil and Johnny engage in a marijuana-smoking contest, with the Devil betting $1 million against Johnny's marijuana."

Charlie Daniels did the original.

Pez


----------



## berserker (Sep 15, 2007)

S=seven nation Army By: White stripes


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 15, 2007)

Natty Dread - Bob Marley


----------



## berserker (Sep 16, 2007)

D= Detachable Penis By: King Missle


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

S= saturday night By:bay city rollers


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 19, 2007)

T- Tonight-DJ Quick


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

T = tonight by;phil collins


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

*Take It Easy by The Eagle's.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 20, 2007)

Y=Yesterday By:G-N-R


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Yellow Submarine By The Beatle's


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 21, 2007)

E = Everything's gonna be alright - Bob Marly


----------



## the_riz (Sep 21, 2007)

T = Total Bummer - NoFx


----------



## berserker (Sep 21, 2007)

R=Run away  By: Aerosmith


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

You will be my ain true love - Alison Krauss


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*Easy By Lionel Ritchie.*


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 22, 2007)

Y.M.C.A- The Village people


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Another brick in the wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## berserker (Sep 23, 2007)

L= Lick it up By: KISS


----------



## Pranic (Sep 24, 2007)

P = Pictures of you - The Cure


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 24, 2007)

U = Up in Smoke by Cheech and Chong:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

*Eleanor Rigby by The Beatles.*


----------



## MrsBluntFullOfKush (Sep 26, 2007)

Your Love is my love By Mary J Blige


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

Every Breath You Take by The Police.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

euro-barge - the vandals


----------



## berserker (Sep 27, 2007)

E=Eternal flame  By:The Bangels


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 27, 2007)

Everybody hurts - R.E.M.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2007)

Start Me Up By The Rolling Stones.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 28, 2007)

Perpetual Dawn - The Orb


----------



## Artfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Born to be wild -  steppenwolf


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 28, 2007)

Deep Forest - By Deep Forest


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

Take me home tonight - Rddie Money

"Good jam"


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

*Time After Time by Cindy Lauper*


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

e=every breath you take By Brian Adams


----------



## Irish_Budz (Oct 2, 2007)

E=Elegy by As I Lay Dying


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Y+You adore me By Hot box


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Explosivo - Tenacious D


----------



## berserker (Oct 7, 2007)

O=Our lips are sealed By:The Go-Go's


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*Don't Stop Believin' By Journey*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Never ending story - Limahl


----------



## berserker (Oct 15, 2007)

Y= yesterday  By:Guns-n-Roses


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi (Oct 20, 2007)

Nobody knows you (when your down and out) Otis Redding


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2007)

*Unforgettible by Tony Bennett  (I think thats right, lol)*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 25, 2007)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

*CI- you goofed on your own game.   *

*Nasty Boys by Janet Jackson*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

*Seargent Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band by The Beatles.*


----------

